

Now Available: Windows Server 2008 R2 on Amazon EC2 - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/03/now-available-windows-2008-r2-on-amazon-ec2.html

======
nailer
This is neat, 2008R2 actually lets you run Powershell on ServerCore (ie, you
don't need a GUI on your server). You can set up an app called 'PowerShell
server' and SSH in like a normal server.

------
mixmastamyk
Though I mostly use linux on servers, this is good news. I've been hoping to
hear they will open a region in South America one of these days.

------
jtdowney
I am still hoping to hear that they will support bringing your own BizSpark
licenses for Windows instances.

------
bryanwb
I am really curious how popular this will be. PowerShell is crap compared to
bash or ksh. It is actually kind of embarrassing how bad powershell is. I
would love to hear from someone who likes powershell and is proficient with
bash.

~~~
nailer
Really? Log onto a Windows box and run:

ps FOO.EXE | kill

(Yeah, ps is an alias to get-process, kill an alias to stop-process)

Notice how you didn't scrape text anywhere? No greps, or seds? No 'pkill' type
alias apps?

That's because PoSH actually returns real objects. It's a much neater design.

I'm a *nix dude, and I still don't think Windows is ready for servers (the OS
still needs restarts for application installation, eg, Office Web apps a few
months ago) but PoSH is damn neat and there's been quite a few projects to
clone it on various nixes.

~~~
wladimir
That sounds useful, simple and elegant.

However, is it as flexible as UNIX-based command line wizardry? (I don't know
anything about PoSH so this is an honest question.)

My common complain with Windows is that it makes cookie-cutter tasks easy to
do, but once you stray a little from the established path you get into big
trouble. Suddenly there is no GUI or simple shortcut, and you have to dive
into sparsely documented registry settings, download or buy additional tools,
and so on.

